# selling my stock on ebay.



## barnes8888 (Apr 24, 2012)

hi guy's i have put my gold recovery stock on ebay as i need the money so for any one who may want to bid here is the link 
have put a buy now of £80 in case someone might want to make me a very happy chap
kind regards
Barnes
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/scrap-gold-ring-nugget-fingers-cpus-pins-recovery-gold-recovery-/200750073834?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item2ebda307ea#ht_500wt_1282


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 24, 2012)

You'd better state that the TV remote, in the picture, is not included!!!!! :shock:


----------



## barnes8888 (Apr 25, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> You'd better state that the TV remote, in the picture, is not included!!!!! :shock:


the tv remote in not for sale.


----------



## etack (Apr 25, 2012)

I think he meant in your ebay listing. :lol: 

Eric

Spelling


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 25, 2012)

etack said:


> I think he meant in your ebay listing. :lol:
> 
> Eric
> 
> Spelling



That's exactly what I meant. Some e-Bay buyers expect to get everything that's in the picture! When they get their delivery they'll say "Where's my remote that was pictured?" :roll: :shock:


----------



## barnes8888 (Apr 25, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> etack said:
> 
> 
> > I think he meant in your ebay listing. :lol:
> ...


right i should i need my remote thank's guy's
kind regrads
barnes


----------



## publius (Apr 25, 2012)

Dear rob_jeffery,

no sorry about that remote not incuded

- alanson71

8)


----------



## barnes8888 (Apr 25, 2012)

publius said:


> Dear rob_jeffery,
> 
> no sorry about that remote not incuded
> 
> ...


hahahah funny man i new it was one of you'son here.


----------



## barnes8888 (Apr 25, 2012)

this is what i am selling guy's i should have put it all on ebay.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=13967&p=140796#p140796


----------

